# Pictures of my mantises



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally, I have gotten around to uploading some photos to Photobucket of my mantises.

A portrait of Peridot, a European mantis I had back in September:







When I first met Peridot, I didn't keep her as a pet. I found her at my college campus, Albright, and I held her for a bit. When I first found her, this was her reaction:






Another picture from the day I found Peridot:






Peridot was my very second pet mantis that I kept on a permanent basis. She was sweet and docile and ate from my hand:






The very first mantis that I kept as a pet was named Emerald:






Peridot and emerald together:






Now, I also found a male European and got a good photograph of him before he flew away:






And the rather inactive mating ritual of Chinese mantids is demonstrated here:






Also got a Chinese to do a threat display:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Picture of a mantis eating a bee:






And a mantis eating a wasp:






Continued....

And a mantis eating some now unrecognizable bug, also the first mantis go omnomnom picture I ever took:






Lastly, I got pictures of my babies! ^_^ 











Best of the best:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool 8D


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like your photos, good job.


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I know this is gonna sound ridiculous but I've never realized how large _T. sinensis_ is. I mean I've never personally seen an adult female before. So compared to and adult female _M. religiosa_, they're monsters. Great pics and congrats on the babies.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics, Joe.  I especially liked the one with Peridot and Emerald together. ^_^


----------



## sufistic (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome photos and beautiful mantids!


----------



## keri (Dec 18, 2009)

FANTASTIC shots! Thanks for sharing, Peridot is my favorite


----------



## ismart (Dec 18, 2009)

Your pic's are fantastic!  To bad you did not enter any of your pic's in the calendar contest!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 18, 2009)

ismart said:


> Your pic's are fantastic!  To bad you did not enter any of your pic's in the calendar contest!


I know! I was too busy with school work to get on that.

I got a feeling though that I'll have even better pictures next year... ^_^


----------



## leviatan (Dec 18, 2009)

The European photos are the best! in my opinion


----------

